# Josie Maran Vibrancy Argan Oil Full Coverage Concealer Fluid



## Dawn (Sep 4, 2018)

For the blemishes that need to go away or for a dewy glow Josie Maran Argan Oil Vibrancy Full Coverage Concealer has got you covered. This nutrient-rich fresh and clean concealer lifts, covers, brightens and smooths skin. Show your most stunning complexion with this smooth-finish concealer, designed to improve and recharge your skin’s health and vibrancy.


----------



## Brickenhallow (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow! This looks like it would be the perfect concealer for my super-dry skin. I sometimes have to mix my JM milk with my concealer now. Thanks!


----------

